# Crate while I'm at work??



## donna320 (Aug 23, 2009)

My puppy was 3 months old on the 17th of August..
He is a darling all day, except when he gets into things he shouldn't..
He has bones, and chew toys all over the house..

The other night I went out for an hour and he took a plant and destroyed it all over the kitchen,...When I see him walk over to the plants, I give him a firm NO! Guess he figured SHE isn't here..LOL

He is loose all the time but I am thinking of confining him when I go out just till this puppy stage is over..For his safety..

Does any one know at what age they stop chewing everything??

All ideas are welcomed...


----------



## MelissaHoyer (Sep 8, 2006)

It varies from dog to dog. With my Grace, she was fine left unattended at 6 months old...but she is a GOOD girl, always has been. She was never a chewer and to worse thing she ever did was chew a sandal up (it's the only thing I ever remember her doing bad.) Then there is Kira...no conscience in this girl lol...she was a terrible chewer and she was 3 years old before being trustworthy in the house. She is a sweetheart...but the wheels in her head are always turning and she listens to the lil devil on her shoulder too often!


----------



## donna320 (Aug 23, 2009)

Did you ever have to crate Kira or Grace???


----------



## Smy3pitas (Jan 26, 2006)

Good Morning!

Raven, over the years we have had 2 GSD's, (SArge now) and both of them, male have been kept in the crate while we were gone until a year on the first (Shadow) and 16mths for Sarge. Pups will get into anything they can when they are little and in the nipping, chewing stage. When they are in their crate, it becomes thier home, their "safe haven". Sarge runs in there is anything goes wrong at home. When our teenage daughterss cry and yell, Sarge runs into his crate for saftey and quite!







When you leave, put pup in crate, even when you go for 1 hour, or ten minutes. He WILL BE SAFE!! and you will have no worries, and he wont learn bad behaviors when Mom is gone! Plus, pups do not normally mess (potty) where they sleep, so the crate helps with potty training too. The crate is just a wonderful way to keep him safe and also from him ruining anything in the house. 
Chewing. . . Sarge is 17mths and although is chewing tendencies have diminished by about 95%, if left to long he will steal something and start to nibble. But this is very rare these days.


----------



## MelissaHoyer (Sep 8, 2006)

Yes, Grace was crated until 6 months...Kira until 3 years old and she is still crated at night. Sorry I wasn't clear!


----------



## bmass01 (Apr 7, 2005)

Dallas was never crated until my perfect angel destroyed my couch at 7 or 8 months, then he got crated. Other than that he has never chewed so much as a shoe. After that he was crated until he was about 3, I figured why take the chance (his safety and mine) I see Dakota never getting out of his crate at this rate!







He has always been a huge chewer!


----------



## donna320 (Aug 23, 2009)

where is the best place to keep the crate??


----------



## donna320 (Aug 23, 2009)

This forum has been so helpful..I have had 5 GSD's and this one is the only one I have a job with..

I didn't work with any of the others, so they were easy to keep an eye on..

Guess after 13 years of having a puppy, we tend to forget...


----------



## jax (Feb 10, 2009)

sounds odd, but the tv or a radio is always left on at my buddies kennel...


----------



## PipiK (May 25, 2009)

Amy, a black lab, never needed to be crated, as she never chewed on anything. Samantha, a GSD, had to be crated until she was nearly two. And Sarge we got when she was almost five years old. She didn't need to be crated either. They all had crates, but the doors were removed.

Now my two new girls are almost 15 months old and I do need to crate them even if leaving the house for ten minutes. When they first came here (at the age of ten months) we couldn't even trust them unsupervised for 30 seconds. They're getting a little better, but still are not trustworthy enough to let them have free access. We're retired so they usually are free all day, but we do crate them at night.

I'm actually looking forward to the time when we don't have to crate them at all, although we will leave their crates available for them to use with the doors removed.


----------



## donna320 (Aug 23, 2009)

I am going to order a pet crate..I have no clue what size I should buy..
Here is the site, would appreciate your help..
Thanks

http://www.petstreetmall.com/Midwest-iCrate-Folding-Dog-Crates/2951.html


----------



## PipiK (May 25, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Raven_1I am going to order a pet crate..I have no clue what size I should buy..
> Here is the site, would appreciate your help..
> Thanks
> 
> http://www.petstreetmall.com/Midwest-iCrate-Folding-Dog-Crates/2951.html




My crates are approx. 36" front to back, 21" wide, and 27" high

don't know what that equates to in letter sizes (S, M, L, etc)


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I don't know where your located, but I got a great deal on a midwest 2 door folding crate at Ocean State Job Lot.

The 42 inch which I have Masi in, was 65$...I love it mostly because of the 2 doors,,there is a door on the side, so it makes it easier to set up somewhere, since sideways it stays more out of the way.


----------



## donna320 (Aug 23, 2009)

girls..Thanks so much for the great info..I have a real dumb question..
How do I introduce Raven to the crate? I keep putting his toys in there, and he goes in to get them..How do I finally lock the door..LOL

OMG, I am so new at this crate stuff...


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Here's some ideas on how to get your pup used to the crate..

http://www.inch.com/~dogs/cratetraining.html

http://www.dog-obedience-training-review.com/puppy-crate-training.html


----------



## donna320 (Aug 23, 2009)

Great links..Thanks so much!

*Donna*


----------



## norske (Aug 28, 2009)

I had most of my dogs before crating was the thing to do. Now with the 2 yr. old GSD and the JRTX, crating never even entered my mind. Now that I picked up the Rottie pup, I am entertaining the thought, I have a crate and all, just never needed one before. Always had dog doors and such and have just been really fortunate to not have chewers and destructive dogs. Lucky I guess.

I never had to use a run or other such conveyances, just always let the dogs have the run of the house and the yard. Reading all of the forums as of late it seems I've been very lucky.


----------



## donna320 (Aug 23, 2009)

I agree norske, I had lots of puppies and never had to crate them..
I never had to work when I had puppies, now I have a business that demands 8 hours a day..I never gave it a thought...

I bought a crate over the weekend, Raven does go in and out but I have not locked him in there yet...LOL

I guess it is more for his protection, I am afraid of wires, etc...He is a great dog, and so far has not chewed anything but a plant...
(FINGERS CROSSED)

I am also going to Florida soon, and thought of driving down with Raven & Lexi (Teacup Poodle)..My trainer said she thinks I would be better off NOT taking Raven since I will have no vacation...lol


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

Our six month old has been very good about chewing "our stuff" but is still crated at night and when we are gone. 

Saturday night I did not secure the crate and he had the run of the house for about 6 hours. We were shocked when we came home and saw two heads in the window. 

Upon entering the house we found one shoe (of the pair we use for tracking) destroyed, and the TV remote. The remote was on the back of the couch, which means he jumped up there to get it. Sunday the wife saw something in his poop and investigated. We now have the #3 button back! 

Each dog is different. I've crated anywhere from 6months of age to over 2 depending on the dog.


----------



## donna320 (Aug 23, 2009)

I have been trying to get him to stay in it..I leave him in it a few minutes at a time..
How do I increase the time, he keeps crying to get out??

I read that if they cry to get out, they are in there too long..Raven has not been in there more than 2 minutes at a time...

Thanks,
Donna

ps..glad ya found the #3 button..lol


----------



## norske (Aug 28, 2009)

Using the crate on the little guy has been going well. Mostly to let him be better at being alone than anything else. That and he does like power cords. I feed him in the crate and toss treats in there all day and he has been sleeping in there on his own during the day. The GSD thinks he's nuts.
Will probably transition him to sleep in the crate beginning tonight. Slow and steady goes far and long IMHO.
As difficult as it can be, if he cries do not let him out until he stops crying.
I go slow and let him get very comfortable in the crate. Feed him, give treats, toys, etc. in the crate. Make the crate the giver of all good things. Leave the door open at first. When he becomes comfortable, close the door. Increase the time slowly and you shouldn't have any crying. Try putting a shirt with your smell in the crate. Try to make it fun. Good luck.


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

Jasmine was allowed loose in the house (uncrated) at age 9.







She had destroyed shoes, my ex's dental bridge, a few books, some bookshelves, and finally (her grand finale) an upholstered chair. I placed the crate by a large sliding glass door so that she could enjoy the view, and I kept her in it 4 hours a day (hottest or coldest hours of the day), and had her in a secure yard the other 4 (during work days). Never in my wildest dreams did I think I'd crate a dog till age 9, but, well, she was a special girl. She was still getting into the bathroom trash at age 10 when I'd leave each morning. It was a little ritual every afternoon for me to pretend I was appalled that "someone" had gotten into the trash again. Sigh.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Angeles was introduced to the crate using treats and by feeding in the crate. As well, while at work he goes to the crate. I come home at lunch so he gets a break during that time period. And then he is out after I'm home from work. And if I can't keep an eye on him - he goes up in his crate - it is for his safety and my peace of mind.

The crate is a positive place for him. And if he does act up he gets a choice - "settle or go to your crate" So he gets a choice. And most of the time he settles. If not, then it is okay, it was his choice and I tell him to go to his crate and he gladly walks in. Of course I can distinguish between when he really has to go potty vs wanting attention when I'm busy - he brings me my socks or shoes to let me know he needs to go out. So he doesn't go to the crate if I see he really needs to go out to use the bathroom.

At night - he wants to be at bed between 9 and 9:30 pm so he is always ready to go to bed and I put him in his crate until I go to sleep. Then he can be in the room with me out of his crate. A baby gate blocks the bedroom door. His crate is in my room.

I had been told by Cotton's trainer that it is safer and a place of calm for the dog (like a den). Plus it keeps them out of trouble. I don't leave rawhides or other things to eat in the crate with him, other than water if I will be gone for awhile. I can have his rope and Kong.

If he barks to get out - it is like a baby crying to be held. They will learn that if they cry, if you let them out, then they just cry again the next time. One reason that I like to have the crate out of site so he can't see me. I also used to put him up when I ate - I would feed him as I was eating. Now he can be out when I eat.

It didn't take long at all for Angeles to get used to a crate. The treats in the crate should be "high value" treats







That way they see the crate as a place for "high value" treats. So find something your dog really craves and only give it when he is in the crate. That might help the transition.

I hope my experience helps.


----------

